# The dead rises once again in ancient Nehekhara.



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been assembling and painting on my Tomb Kings every now and then, I started them properly this year. All models are under coated with black.

To start here is a unit champion.








I am quite happy over how the skeletons colour turned out. I just had a idea flash trough my tiny brain that I should dry brush the model with codex grey then with bleached bone and lastly wash it with devlan mud.

This is my unit Icon carrier.








It's still only dry brushed with codex grey. It's not a very good picture since I forgot about the Icon when I took the picture, and the light source was on the wrong place.

And a early wip picture of my Tomb King.








I just thought I would post it.

Comments, criticism and questions are welcome. k:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The effect on the skellies is looking nice - can't wait to see some units of them


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice start fler, keep it up


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Update time, sorry if it's a time since I updated.

Here is a few pics of the front row of a unit of Skeleton warriors with hand weapon and shields.
























I tried to get the musician's trumpet to look more realistic and tried to carve out a bit of the front of it, not sure if it's visible in the pictures.

And here is my 2 completed chariots, one is for my converted Tomb Prince, and the other is for a unit of 3 chariots. The Tomb Prince started his life as a Lice Priest, but I just cut of the staff and replaced it with a shield.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks really good, Fler.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking really great Flerd. I'd recommend the basing though. Use light sandy colours and some of the citadel dead grass. Would make a huge impact for sure!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They look pretty awesome Flerden. The only point I can really touch upon is what Kobrakai has said, with the basing. They will look cooler with it in my opinion, I can't wait too see the Chariot's painted up. Plus rep mate!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Update time! I know I should update more often, but I am a lazy dude anyway.
Only 1 picture for now, shall try to get more yet today.

It's just a easy little conversion, as I think a whole unit without nothing extra is boring.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool stuff Fler,
The purple works really well, nice choice of colour. 
Like what others have said - Base 'em! I'm sure you got left over bones as well as other bits.
If you want to add more character (might make them look silly), you could give them eyeballs using putty or beads perhaps.
Looking forward to next update mate!
-Dusty


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some more pics, and yea I know I should base them and that is next on the list. I had have no suitable glue atm, so it will be done as soon as I get a glue. And thanks for the comments, I appreciate them :thank_you:

I have used the same method as on my other models, black undercoat, codex grey coat, bleached bone dry brushing, blood red for arrow feathers, snakebite leather for quivers, tin bitz for metal parts (there are a few) and scorched brown for the bos, and to finnish htem a wash of devlan mud.
Here are what I have done today, 10 archers.
A few pics of 2 or 3 archers.

































And a group pic.









And a preview of what is to come.

















C&C is welcomed.


----------



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking good Flerd. I've always loved TK's. Liking the bone. Keep it up mate


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ya fler nice, like the purple "robes" on the skellies, whats up next?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I should really uppdate this more often, but it's summer, and summer = me lazy.
But anyway, just going to post some pics of some units.









Skeleton Warriors with hand weapon and shield.









Chariot unit with Tomb Prince in Chariot.









Skeleton Warriors with bows.









My Heroes and Lords, 2 mounted Liche Priests, 1 liche Priest on foot, 1 Tomb King, 1 Tomb Prince in chariot and 1 Icon Bearer.

Started to base them, but somehow I forgot to continue, it must the heat that makes me all :crazy:.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are coming along really nicely there Flerd, keep it up, want to see more and more and more


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking pretty good Flerden. I did not know you collected Tomb Kings. Try giving the bone a wash. It will look a bit better. Anyway, I like the scheme so keep it up and +rep!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

They are looking great. Keep it up


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Yey tombs kings. I have always wanted to do them as an army. Hopefully looking through this thread will give me some inspiration. Are those bases just sand straight out of the tub, if so then I would recommend applying some watered down PVA over the top so that the sand doesn't come off over time 

Skar


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea it's straigth from the tub, and thanks for the tip. I'll try to remember it :laugh:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Time to necro this thread now that I got new models. xD
Just small uppdate, can't take any decent pictures anymore today, too damn dark and I have a crappy lamp. But anyways, here are a few pics of my Tomb Guards. Afther the pics were taken I have primed them and painted one almost completly and is about half ways on another one. And I am going to base them when I get san, probably later this week.
All 10 Tomb Guards with their King (he is wip too actually).








And then 3 normal Guards and the champion, not the best of pictures.









And the new book is so damn awesome :mrgreen:.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

And so I double post, was going to do a single post yesterday, but was not able to take any decent pictures yesteray when I had painted, too bad light in my room. And I continued to paint today so I got more for one post :grin:

Here is my first Tomb Guard that I painted, or well that is almost painted, some small details left, like the paper things and some cleaning up on some gold and so.









Here is the second one, he as good as finished, just need to base him and maybe fix some small details.









And here is a early wip of the standard bearer. Just doen some codex grey dry brushing for the bone and bandage parts.









And some wip pictures of a chariot, need to do some more dry brushing and paint the weapon quivers on the sides.
The whole chariot.








And mainly the horses.









Some of the pictures might not be so good, not the best of light in my room, might take future pictures in some other room from now on.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Flerd. Some real nice stuff here now.

I am liking the drybrushing technique on the bone for the horses and the guard models, you have definitely been able to adapt the drybrushing to allow for more other detail and still make it uniform.

I like what I see, but I want to hold complete judgement until we see the models complete with their bases done too. Then I can say properly how I think the whole model looks. 

But until then, I like what your doing and keep it going! :victory:


----------

